# Tell-a-secret



## VVoltz (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm bored (not as much as yesterday), why don't you tell a secret not many people know, in fact, *something that you have never told anyone before!!!*, how about that?

I'll start with a couple of my own, something soft first: I'm a big fan of the MGS series and the PSP system, but since I haven't finished MGS3, I've never played MGSO on the PSP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and... I'm seeing other people here in the US.


----------



## Costello (Sep 13, 2007)

I *think* Stranglehold (360) is the funniest game I've ever played.
I mean, I've rarely had so much fun with a game. I laughed hard with some of the possible interactions (trolley jump ftw), enjoyed the various bonuses, etc.
It might not be the best game on the 360, but yeah I've really had a lot of fun with it and am going to have some more as I haven't beaten the game yet.

edit: yup this is the first time I publicly express my passion for stranglehold


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

She didn't really move to France, I buried her in the cellar...


----------



## Samutz (Sep 13, 2007)

That wasn't a hamburger, it was a puppy.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm female, I impregnated my girlfriend with a turkey baster. We got the sperm from a gay guy we know.


----------



## Julee (Sep 13, 2007)

I took the cookie from the cookie jar.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Julee @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I took the cookie from the cookie jar.



i knew it all the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-

my father grows weed in his garage ^^


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

*The Miracle Never Happen.*


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 13, 2007)

I like pie


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm Spartacus!


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 13, 2007)

Im a faggot


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm the person Henryortrait Of A Serial Killer was really based on...


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't started the Acekard R.P.G. review yet and don't plan to anytime soon :-O 

(For certain reasons though)


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

*I [k]illed GBAtemp...*






plus The Miracle Never Happen.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not an animal! I was once just like you!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2007)

email IS gekommen


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2007)

Costello you lie:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=59845&hl=

Secret from me:
It was me that flooded the hotel basement.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 13, 2007)

I steal American jobs. "Wing-wang-wong".


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I shot the sheriff (but I did not shoot the deputy)


----------



## Costello (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Costello you lie:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=59845&hl=
> 
> c'mon I only said it was fun... now that was a big secret alright
> ...


They're trying to track you down? They say they want to bring you in guilty?
Read it in the news!


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 13, 2007)

I buy DS games.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I know what you did last summer


----------



## Rayder (Sep 13, 2007)

I hated Nintendo and its games until one year before the DS with the GBA SP.  Still have issues with the extreme cutesy factor.


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 13, 2007)

I killed the radio star not video


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I am the god of hellfire, and I bring you...


----------



## lagman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like to wave at people I don't know just to see their reactions.


----------



## dice (Sep 13, 2007)

"The Bill" is a decent show...


----------



## Rapid Dr3am (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't really care if your tv/phone/hsi works or not.

I don't care if your bill is wrong, if your dog died, if you're old and can't survive without one the above.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I see dead people!




_I love this thread (so many possibilities)_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2007)

I was the one on the grassy knoll...


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanna do naughty things to the new girl at work!


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I wanna do naughty things to the new girl at work!








  I salute you for the best secret so far


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I am a mole and I live in a hole


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

Watching "The Bill" when it became a one hour show makes me vomit blood.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh and somehow i randomly talking to a girl on msn that i've seen in a porn video on the internet before....weird!


----------



## Smuff (Sep 13, 2007)

I have small testicles


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Oh and somehow i randomly talking to a girl on msn that i've seen in a porn video on the internet before....weird!


I doubt that highly.


Also, I hate aliens. Green skinned, bug eyed aliens scare me in my nightmares.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not even joking, Some girl called hannah, i remember seeing her videos on ***people.com a while back.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Sep 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and somehow i randomly talking to a girl on msn that i've seen in a porn video on the internet before....weird!
> ...


I don't doubt that! It happened to me once a few years back, but on yahoo chat thing.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not racist (I did a black girl up the bum once)


----------



## Rapid Dr3am (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not a racist my dogs black.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't annotated my Heart of Darkness book for school yet... :'(


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't want no scrub
A scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
Hanging out the passenger side
Of his best friend's ride
Trying to holler at me


----------



## lagman (Sep 13, 2007)

There's 2 kind of persons I really dislike:
People that litter and people that put clothes on animals.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

I am still lagman.


----------



## Danieluz (Sep 14, 2007)

I heard somebody saying that there's a world out there... (didn't believe it though..)


----------



## T-hug (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I heard somebody saying that there's a world out there... (didn't believe it though..)



There is but it's overated.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 14, 2007)

I am cool.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm attracted to linkiboy


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 14, 2007)

im an UBER 1337 [email protected]


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 14, 2007)

i h8 l337 sp34k


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> email IS gekommen




HASHAHA I still remember that swiss dude and the all your base belong to us joke


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 14, 2007)

i have an unhealthy obsession with david hasselhoff


----------



## Icarus (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Sep 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard somebody saying that there's a world out there... (didn't believe it though..)
> ...


I hate real world, it's full of hax !!!


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 14, 2007)

I moved here for my 1 true Love, the secret is, how she actually felt about me so now i've got nothing lol

my own secret is:

I LOVE BLOWING SPIT BUBBLES WHEN I'm bored and i've been able to make 1 bubble inside another bubble and i get bored alot =]

lolol


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16855188001

(jk, also WTF??)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...508R&Tpk=55-101

wtf newegg


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I'm not racist (I did a black girl up the bum once)



lmfao!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2007)

I was paid to do your Mom while your Dad watched...


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 14, 2007)

I _still_ know what you did last summer


----------



## Jax (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate college...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2007)

Jax comes from a Basement...


----------



## Cyan (Sep 14, 2007)

- I'm reading Motoki's blog for months but never commented it [yet].
My thought goes to his family
(see Tamyu's user card)

- I wished to speak with Tamyu and HelloKitty but never dare to contact her (I'm shy, be good with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## lagman (Sep 14, 2007)

My best friend is a temper.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 14, 2007)

So many secrets!, this is officially my best thread ever!.
It is soooo fun to read!
Thanks guys!

Here goes another mine: I'm actually falling in love all over again....


----------



## Neko (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok so here's a secret of mine. >_>

I think a friend of mine is getting aways from us. (me and my friends , we are his friends. >_> )
I didn't even tell my friends that I think like that , but it really makes me worried why he is acting so strange lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I told anyone they would probably be shocked of how I think about my friends.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, this one's true:

My girlfriend likes me to shave my balls and, just this week, she decided that it would be fun if I let her "veet" them.
Seemed like a good idea (she had that glint in her eye so I was kinda looking forward to the aftershow party) but a couple of minutes later I found myself running naked through the house so I could soothe my bollocks in cold water.

Maybe I just have sensitive pods, but it fucking burns, man!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Ok, this one's true:
> 
> My girlfriend likes me to shave my balls and, just this week, she decided that it would be fun if I let her "veet" them.
> Seemed like a good idea (she had that glint in her eye so I was kinda looking forward to the aftershow party) but a couple of minutes later I found myself running naked through the house so I could soothe my bollocks in cold water.
> ...


Ha I did that once! I had to goto the doctor as I had this massive rash (do not scratch, it made it my skin very sticky). It was kinda embarrassing telling him how it happened. I didn't just do my balls but EVERY bit of pube. I the stuff that you're suppose shower off.

Happened to this girl I use to see as well.

Theres a reason why it says "do not use on pubic hair"


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 14, 2007)

it was probably an allergic reaction


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 14, 2007)

Ahaha, hee hee... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*That's fucking disgusting.*


----------



## JPH (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 14 2007, 02:02 PM)]Ahaha, hee hee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just lost my appetite due to an animated gif.

Furkin' Internetz.


----------



## lagman (Sep 14, 2007)

I just got this joke:



QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Jax comes from a Basement...


----------



## Jax (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I just got this joke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I didn't...


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wanna make love to my mates girlfriend.


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

I havint got any girlfriend before


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 14 2007 said:


>



Oh... right...

Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Julee (Sep 14, 2007)

I never really cared for The Godfather trilogy.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 14, 2007)

I think clowns are scary.
I haven't seen The Exorcist, Titanic or The Godfather trilogy.


----------



## haures (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a liar, but I swear, I have never said a lie in my whole life!


----------



## Julee (Sep 14, 2007)

Soylent green isnt actually people....yeah that was just a practical joke that got WAAAAY out of hand...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm scared of heights too.
I prefer to be stuck in a room with a spider than with a moth.
I reckon my day to day situations and my reactions could actually make people have a good laugh.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I prefer to be stuck in a room with a spider than with a moth.



I don't mind moths, spiders, wasps or bees... but flies freak me out. Not all flies, just those big black brundle-fuckers. Ones so big they make an audible "tunk" when they hit your window.


----------



## Jax (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to be stuck in a room with a spider than with a moth.
> ...



*shudders*


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 15, 2007)

i weigh over 300 pounds!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 14 2007 said:


>



After reading this :

My girlfriend likes me to shave my balls and, just this week, she decided that it would be fun if I let her "veet" them.
Seemed like a good idea (she had that glint in her eye so I was kinda looking forward to the aftershow party) but a couple of minutes later I found myself running naked through the house so I could soothe my bollocks in cold water.

I reckon that's a pretty fitting cover!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And can I just say that I'm not normally squeamish, but DAMN that story sent a shiver down my spine!


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> And can I just say that I'm not normally squeamish, but DAMN that story sent a shiver down my spine!



That's not even the full story mate.

When I got home I decided to shower (again, seemed like a good idea) what I didn't realise, was that my freshly veeted ball-sack was now stuck to my underwear (a sticky side-effect of the veet process).
So there's me, stripping down in the bathroom while checking the water temperature, and I just whipped 'em off!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouchy!


----------



## cracker (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been trying to beat Athena for NES since I was a kid... and I can't even stand the game anymore! WTF!


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2007)

I watch "The O.C." everyday at 3pm.
I also like movies of the Drama genre. "Chick flicks", so to speak.


----------



## Danieluz (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I watch "The O.C." everyday at 3pm.
> I also like movies of the Drama genre. "Chick flicks", so to speak.



Now that's just sick


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I watch "The O.C." everyday at 3pm.
> I also like movies of the Drama genre. "Chick flicks", so to speak.




I use to watch the O.C until the finale. =P

Cant wait for the new Smallville season.BIZZARO!


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 15, 2007)

I like Cary Grant movies. There, i said it


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I watch "The O.C." everyday at 3pm.
> ...



I know! I can't help it!
I need to go to rehab or something. Seriously, I will literally WAKE UP from a deep sleep, JUST to watch The O.C.!
It's hypnotic, I swear it.

As for the drama movies... well, I can't explain that one. Perhaps it's because I was surrounded by females in my childhood, and that's all that they watched.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 15, 2007)

We all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## cubin' (Sep 15, 2007)

sometimes i wish i were a panda bear


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> We all live in a yellow submarine


OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I still play playstation 1


----------



## Julee (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a ps3...


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 15, 2007)

GTFO.

Im asking the girl I like out next week


----------



## xalphax (Sep 15, 2007)

i wet the bed


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > After reading this :
> ...



You should've added that to the 'I shaved my puebs' thread.. I always wondered if that would work...but..damn..oww...
be more careful with your cannonballz...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And can I just say that I'm not normally squeamish, but DAMN that story sent a shiver down my spine!
> ...



My eyes are literally watering from imagining the pain!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to go put an ice pack down there just in sympathy!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm currently drunk.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I'm currently drunk.



Give me a couple of hours and I'll be right there with you m8


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Here goes another mine: I'm actually falling in love all over again....



Here is another one: I lied. Seriously.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...



MALEX FTW!!!!!!


I don't like chocolate


----------

